# Zeon Zoysia - after regular watering



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

Last year we built a custom home, and after much research, decided to install Zeon Zoysia. I was attracted to it because it claimed it was heath and drought resistant, weed resistant, soft, and grown in San Antonio (where I live). Upon receiving the sod, I was impressed and it was beautiful and lush. I've always had Bermuda (prob low contractor grade) and hated it.

I have about 2,000sf of lawn, and ran out of budget for sprinklers. It was installed in Mid October of 2017. I hand watered every day for two-three weeks, and then slowly backed off. Around mid Nov it went dormant.

I began to worry when the Zoysia didn't "wake up" in May. The lawn contractor who helped installed it said Zoysia loves dry heat and it just wasnt hot enough yet. San Antonio has a rare 'long' spring that gave us cooler temps than normal. He said it was still dormant and to not water it yet. I don't know if I should have taken that advice...

I now understand that my grass, while claiming to be drought resistant, still needed regular watering. I've read that new sod of this type will need two years of regular care like this, and that drought or heat tolerant does not mean it doesn't need water at all.

After lots of frustration and not knowing what to do (I'm a lawn noob), I spotted some thick lush green areas around the trees that I water regularly. Also in areas that had a little bit of afternoon shade from my house. Assuming those places don't dry out as quickly. Those areas have grass that is green and thick.

:shock: I'm ashamed to say, that with life, and two small children, I would only randomly water on no fixed schedule with no fixed time. Not a great plan!

To add to the complexity of the issue, our neighbor has a small population of cats that live under his house, and they've adopted my yard as their litter box. I have lots of random dead spots that I thought were either still dormant or dead. I belive they're due to cat urine (looks like Round up!) Took me a while to figure this out.

After these observations, I was afraid I killed the grass by not watering enough or regularly. As a last ditch effort, I began an experiment to water at the recommended rate of 1" - 1.5" per week. For the past few months I've been watering 3/4" on Tues and on Sat. Giving me about 1.5" per week with 3-4 days in between. A few weeks ago I core aerated (was having standing water and soil was really compacted). Since aerating, watering, and a few Milo Apps spaced out every six weeks (throw'er down), the grass is slowly but consistently improving. I'm keeping it at about 3-4" tall since we're on water restrictions and its getting hot.

I was out of town all last week and havnt had a chance to mow with all the rain we've been getting, so it's a little tall and bushy - but perhaps thats good in South Texas heat?

May 19, 2018
No regular watering. 


Notice the green around the trees - got extra water from root zone of trees.


Close up showing the stress. A few days before this I noticed there was a blue/gray color before going yellow. I now know that means its dry and needs water.


June 1, 2018
I think the yellow is a combination of heat and drought stress, and random cat urine.


June 18, 2018


June 26, 2018


July 9, 2018


Close up on July 9, 2018






Here's pictures from that day it went in on October of 2017. And you can see our house


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

I love hearing stories like that. Way to diagnose and ameliorate an issue.

Zeon can be beautiful stuff. Well done.


----------



## Hambone79 (Jul 23, 2017)

You need to cut Zeon around 2" or lower. Letting get to 3-4" is actually hurting it. Most all of the damage in your lawn is directly related to drought stress. I don't see any spots that look burned from urine. You are very lucky that your lawn is recovering as some of those spots are localized areas that have actually died and are filling back in with rhizomes! Stick to the watering schedule and mow frequently at 2" or just below and your lawn will live up to it's potential!


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

Thank you @jonthepain and @Hambone79

clarification, most of the growth is new and is maybe 1" right now. Some of the parts in shade that have been healthier are at 3" right now. I plant to cut them to 2" - and then slightly below once it gets used to that


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. Glad you noticed the tell-tell signs of drought stress.

How big are the rows of trees going to get?

Cool looking hardscape ...I want a custom. 'developers' just build what they can get away with.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Zeon takes a long time to root into the ground from sod. During that time, a lack of water or uneven water will kill the areas not getting enough. It is one of the most fickle grasses I have had to maintain as sod. Conversely, if areas are getting too much water and are in shade, those areas are quickly dead as well. Nice grass for sunny areas with enough water.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I love your house. The almost barn look to it is quite charming.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

I am in GA and have Zeon. Great color, drought resistant, slow growing (good and bad thing), not very needy (unlike Bermuda that needs mowing x2-3 week).

Water and mow as needed and you'll be happy


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

jayhawk said:


> Thanks for sharing. Glad you noticed the tell-tell signs of drought stress.
> 
> How big are the rows of trees going to get?
> 
> Cool looking hardscape ...I want a custom. 'developers' just build what they can get away with.


thank you @jayhawk

the trees are Mexican Sycamore and are spaced 19'. I have a row of 5 of them on the south side of my house for eventual shade for the house.

I designed the house with an architect friend, and my other friend was the GC with me supervising and doing some of the trim and finish out. It was a fun but demanding process! It's amazing what developers get away with and how cheap it actually is to build a house per sf. Dev. are making $$$$ on crap they build.


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> I love your house. The almost barn look to it is quite charming.


thank you @TN Hawkeye

it's a one of a kind - built from a napkin house on a lot we bought in downtown San Antonio. The lot was abandoned for 34 years and the neighborhood is in full reno mode. Glad to add a rustic/contemporary to the historic mix. Here's a rendering of the drawings:



still have a long way to go on the landscaping. trying the get the grass healthy first.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

You did it right -detached garage and all.

Don't sycamores get large? I am sure they help manage the heat on the casa.

Did you ever update now that you've got it nailed?


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

jayhawk said:


> You did it right -detached garage and all.
> 
> Don't sycamores get large? I am sure they help manage the heat on the casa.
> 
> Did you ever update now that you've got it nailed?


@jayhawk thank you for the reminder.

It's amazing what correct cultural practices can do! For some lame reason, I was thinking that I needed the keep the zoysia tall like the cooler zones do with TTTF. Looking back at these pictures I'm so embarrassed!

I have a used trucut now and usually maintain 3/4"-1". I've sanded twice. Prodiamine, Next Products, proper fert, penterra water conditioner...boom!

Yes, Mexican Sycamores can get large. I selected these because they grow tall and straight. They're planted alongside the south and west sides of the property to shade the house.

I've been out of town for 2 weeks. I hit it with PGR for the first time on 7/6 before I left. I cut today for the first time in two weeks and the grass was only 1.5" tall. There's a little yellowing because I *almost* scalped. But considering the heat we've had in San Antonio (100 degree weather) and no rain, I think it's doing fantastic.

*Today:*


*Last Summer:* not mowing or watering correctly :shock: 


Today:




*Last summer*


*Today:*


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Fantastic, for sure!

If you're into building right, check out matt risinger on YouTube ...or maybe your friends would enjoy


----------



## friscolawner (Sep 24, 2018)

Great turned around


----------



## Cubbler (Mar 30, 2020)

Does anyone have or can provide a detailed plan for Zeon Zoysia? I put my yard in a year ago. It looks ok, but not a full dark green. And I am battling various weeds. Several questions: what do you use for fertilizer and when? What are you using to control your weeds? How do you keep your reel blade sharp, the blades are only sharp for two mows, and then it starts ripping the top off, leaving me with a brown yard? What does your watering schedule look like?

Any suggestions would be appreciated. Info is scarce


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Wow...very impressed!

Beautiful Home!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Cubbler said:


> Does anyone have or can provide a detailed plan for Zeon Zoysia? I put my yard in a year ago. It looks ok, but not a full dark green. And I am battling various weeds. Several questions: what do you use for fertilizer and when? What are you using to control your weeds? How do you keep your reel blade sharp, the blades are only sharp for two mows, and then it starts ripping the top off, leaving me with a brown yard? What does your watering schedule look like?
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated. Info is scarce


Got a lot of questions there. Break them out and get them posted in the right areas for people to attack, and with more info.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> Cubbler said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have or can provide a detailed plan for Zeon Zoysia? I put my yard in a year ago. It looks ok, but not a full dark green. And I am battling various weeds. Several questions: what do you use for fertilizer and when? What are you using to control your weeds? How do you keep your reel blade sharp, the blades are only sharp for two mows, and then it starts ripping the top off, leaving me with a brown yard? What does your watering schedule look like?
> ...


In other words, start a separate thread as to not detail the topic here
Edit : derail


----------



## cr0ntab (Oct 14, 2018)

Cubbler said:


> Does anyone have or can provide a detailed plan for Zeon Zoysia? I put my yard in a year ago. It looks ok, but not a full dark green. And I am battling various weeds. Several questions: what do you use for fertilizer and when? What are you using to control your weeds? How do you keep your reel blade sharp, the blades are only sharp for two mows, and then it starts ripping the top off, leaving me with a brown yard? What does your watering schedule look like?
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated. Info is scarce


Just as a note, I'm _trying_ to pull all of this information together in a Zoysia Bible Doc

Still _*very very*_ much a work in progress.


----------

